# Canon 1100 D or Nikon D3100



## krishnanarvind (May 27, 2011)

Hi Friends,
I am Arvind from India and am keen to buy a entry level DSLR. I am confused between the Canon 1100 D or Nikon D3100. The Canon 1100 D has a Camera Motor but the Nikon D3100 does not. The Canon supports Braketing and TimeLapse while Nikon does not. Other than a 3 Inch LCD and a higher MP rating. in what other way does the Nikon 3100 beat the Canon 1100. 

Please help me with your suggestions..

Thanks and Have a Nice weekend


----------



## tfernandes (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi arvind, 

i just checked with a sales guy he mentioned the following

Nikon d3100 that comes with standard 18-55 mm lens has image stabilizer & AF. The additional Lens that comes with it 75-300 mm does not have AF
Canon 1100 doenst have Image Stabilizer capabilities
He mentioned that Nikon d3100 is better to go in as you can also buy an AF lens afterwards
The difference between both is not much.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats your budget?  you may find a used body with more options for a better price.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 19, 2011)

tfernandes said:


> Canon 1100 doenst have Image Stabilizer capabilities



I'm uncertain if I should take anything posted here seriously or not.


----------

